# Food Alternatives for Large Plecos



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a pleco that is probabaly about 8-10" long and there hasn't been enough algae in the tank to sustain him for a while. So we've been adding algae waffers to the tank and he eats them, but now he is so large that the waffers are too small for him. They are about the size of a dime and he has trouble eating them as they are smaller than his mouth. He manages but it's difficult. I've looked for larger sized waffers but can't seem to find any.

Does anyone know of a brand that sells larger waffers? Is there an alternative to the waffers that we can feed him?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Have you tried zuchini slices in a clip? Its expensive, but the my little plecos seem to like them. Also sinking shrimp pellets, but those are even smaller than algae wafers.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

InuGirlTeen said:


> I have a pleco that is probabaly about 8-10" long and there hasn't been enough algae in the tank to sustain him for a while. So we've been adding algae waffers to the tank and he eats them, but now he is so large that the waffers are too small for him. They are about the size of a dime and he has trouble eating them as they are smaller than his mouth. He manages but it's difficult. I've looked for larger sized waffers but can't seem to find any.
> 
> Does anyone know of a brand that sells larger waffers? Is there an alternative to the waffers that we can feed him?


I have a large Pleco in my 135G tank and I feed him a mixture of everything. I feed him shrimp pellets, algae chips, beef heart, tubifex worms, and even bloodworms (he turns upside down to eat these off the top of the water).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a 16 inch black sailfin pleco that gets fed algae wafers and Plecocaine...he has no problems eating... he just sucks em up like a big ole vacuum cleaner...


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I got a 6-7 inch Pleco and she eats whatever i place in the tank Bloodworms, Brime Shrimp, Flakes, and Algae Wafers. I think that is doing good for her because she is still growing pretty fast.

Alot of People just feed their Plecos Algae wafers or nothing at all they think the algae in a tank will sustain them but if you do regular water changes and so on there will hardley be algae in the tank, that is in my case and personal experiene.

Plecos like meat like frozen Bloodworms and Brime Shrimp and Beaf Heart, mine goes crazy over it and loves it, she becomes really active once I turn the lights off and feed that to the tank!!! You should try it and it also changes up their diet which is always a good and healthy thing


----------

